# Spring Turkey ?



## hydestik (Jul 2, 2007)

Can anyone suggest a good day lease for archery turkey ? I've found some ranches but they seem to be set up for rifle hunting . My wife and I want to try to bag a gobbler .

Thanks for your help .


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Ask landowner but their turkey hunting even though they appear to be setup for rifles. Most landowners can accommodate you . If you wishing to take one with your bow , use natural ground blind or double bull pop up. Practice shooting from it. I do think try and shoot thru the mesh screen. I've harvested a few with my bow


----------

